# Does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

would you also checker paint your car?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

buddyllee said:


> Does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?


Yes...
It's called UberTaxi and tipping IS allowed


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

buddyllee said:


> Does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?


^^^
One of those hinged, fold-down wire dog partitions would be appropriate in a lot of instances.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had a partition in my Grand Marquis. Even though there was a window that could slide open, there were numerous drawbacks.

It does take away room for the customer. Yes, the old New York City Crown Victoria taxis were slightly longer to accommodate it, but it did still take away room.

It restricts the circulation of air. Yes, some do put ducts that go to the floor, but remember, cold air does not rise. Thus, passengers had cool feet but hot faces. Even with ducts that were raised, usually the fans were not strong enough. The most effective solution that I found was to hang a fan in the opening. To be sure, that tended to defeat the purpose of the partition. Still, it was effective. Keep in mind that the factory air conditioning is designed to cool the whole car. What happens with the partition, is that it is cooling only half the car. Thus, the driver is freezing while the passenger is steaming--literally and figuratively. What the fan did was draw the supercooled air from the front to the back and stabilised the temperature in the whole vechicle. Still, it had drawbacks. It was noisy. If three people sat in the back, the person in the middle got a constant blast of cold air in the face.

I changed my cab to a Fusion a little while back. I did talk to the people in Philadelphia. They told me that there was a partition available for the Fusion, but, that not only would it not allow the customer to fit in, it would not allow the driver to fit, either. So I am going without.

Many of my customers did not like the partition. I suspect that it was the source of more than one poor rating, although generally I did receive good ratings (as proof, Uber has not de-activated me, nor has it ever sent me a nastygram threatening such).

On the other side, I can think of at least four specific incidents over the years where some rather shady looking characters started to get into my cab, took one look at the partition and got right back out. Three of those incidents happened at the Greyhound. I never liked going to Greyhound: too many criminals hang around there. It is much better since they moved it to the back of Union Station. The criminals do not hang around there, anymore. One incident, where the criminals got out, the police started to give me a hard time about it. I told the police that the criminals chose to get out and that they might ask the criminals why they are wearing heavy coats in June in Washington.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

This would be a huge turnoff for many riders. If you think you need a partition you are probably in the wrong business


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

buddyllee said:


> Does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?


You're an IC and it's your car. You can do whatever you please. But do you really want to make you car look like a hailed out cab?


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Is it really that bad to get a wall partition for your car? Drivers will feel safe aswell as the pax. If they want air they can open the window next to them.


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where they install the wall partitions? In California....


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

It's your car, not Uber's. Do as you please with it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

In a cab I've an option of putting a screen /partition in. I don't because of the prison van type feel it gives to the driving experience. 
If you have safety fears maybe look at where you are driving and the times you are driving see if you can avoid the more dubious types. 
It's an emotional thing for me the screen feels you are creating a hostile environment.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> This would be a huge turnoff for many riders. If you think you need a partition you are probably in the wrong business


I'd immediately cancel any Uber that showed up with a partition. If I go into a bank, gas station or convenience store and I see that they have that acrylic barrier up I just leave.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

There are actually banks in L.A. that DON'T have an acrylic barrier up?

Must not have much money in them. I live in a low-crime, civilized suburb on the west coast and even in this city that nobody even knows exists they have those at most (if not all) of the banks here.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Turbo said:


> I'd immediately cancel any Uber that showed up with a partition. If I go into a bank, gas station or convenience store and I see that they have that acrylic barrier up I just leave.


Why's that? Acrylic allergy?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> In a cab I've an option of putting a screen /partition in. I don't because of the prison van type feel it gives to the driving experience.
> If you have safety fears maybe look at where you are driving and the times you are driving see if you can avoid the more dubious types.
> It's an emotional thing for me the screen feels you are creating a hostile environment.


^^^
A prison van with Travis as the warden.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Turbo said:


> If I go into a bank, gas station or convenience store and I see that they have that acrylic barrier up I just leave.


What do you do if you enter the Wun Hung Low's Palace of Plexiglas Pleasures?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do you do if you enter the Wun Hung Low's Palace of Plexiglas Pleasures?


^^^
I stand there and Flexi in front of the Plexi.


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Well if passengers don't like it then they can find another ride and I will find another passenger. I will try to find a company that makes partitions and if anyone knows of any please message me or post it please it would really help, Thanks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Haven't had a partition in a decade.
When I need it, I miss it.
Tips are way better without it. Legroom is gone with partition. 
What is needed is an invisible tazer curtain


----------

